# Bought me a winter home!



## Adonis (Nov 6, 2008)

Well the jeep broke down for the last time(for me) and I sold it, So I see these 3 trailers on a guys property I know and went over to ask him about them and the next thing you know I am buying one!(it's getting way to cold for camping anyhow) He is letting me keep it in his driveway while I do work on it and then its going into the wilderness where I will stay in it for winter. I also sold my lap top to pay for the material being used to rebuild the trailer into something suitable for me. I plan to use a mix of propane, solar power and wood burning for heat/cooking/water etc. I have been visiting the Re-Store(habitat for humanity) for some of the stuff and even found a brand new water filter there for $15.00! 


Here is some pics in various stages of the project but in no particular order. I'll post more when its finished and at its new location.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks. 

It's been a bit of a project since I gutted the entire thing less the gas furnace and existing room for the "loo" which I left in place. Its actually being outfitted with a reg household toilet that was given to me just yesterday.

I love those tiny homes! and actually have several of the floor plans saved to hard drive. I have spent many hours thinking on how to fit them into a the Canadian market with the goal/possibility of me selling my own designs within the near future.


----------



## Adonis (Nov 6, 2008)

lol yes it sure is! there is a matching blue jacuzzi bathtub that goes with it as well! unfortunately a 16 x 7 trailer just is not big enough for that  

I became a minimalist out of necessity but have grown very fond of it in a way. Personally I simply want to be left alone and live how I want and choose or in essence what I feel it to be as truly free in my natural human unalienable rights. 

However it works out I am content to have it become apart of the non stop adventures that is my life. Now if I could just find a nice girl willing to live this lifestyle with me, I would be truly eternally happy!


----------



## dirtyfacedan (Nov 6, 2008)

Right on! sounds like your winter will be a real living experience! I miss those years ago, living on the hill (so i could get out on the CB for entertainment) in an old prison school bus, on Saltspring island. This sort of living keeps us all tough as nails!!


----------



## Adonis (Nov 7, 2008)

It should be pretty cozy for the winter when finished, I mean I have slept outside in -50 temps with just a sleeping bag albeit I was 10 years younger then  So/but this will suit me well I think. Now installing my CB is actually a good idea! never even thought of trowing it in there..


----------



## dolittle (Oct 15, 2011)

Cool camper, lotsa potential. Question, though... Where in the wild do U plan to park it? Do U know a place the law won't bust U? Do U have a friend of a friend with some woods? 
Building good shelter for 1 or 2 is a snap. My problem is getting property where I can do my thing hassel free.


----------



## kurbster (Oct 16, 2011)

That's a real slick camper. Not too big, I'm sure most vehicles would tow it.

I want to sell my mobile-home and buy a camper about that size as soon as I have enough money to get a truck to tow it.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Oct 16, 2011)

Who resurrected a thread from 2008? ffs


----------



## blackcat (Oct 17, 2011)

Super cool camper, looks nice and roomy 2.
I lived in one for the past 6 months and it really isn't to bad.
I was living in southern California.
Wondering if it will be comfortable in the winter up there.
the idea of using solar energy is a great one.
post an image when your finished building i am curious towards the outcome.

goodluck


----------

